
Theory for the World to Come: Speculative Fiction and Apocalyptic Anthropology - Kaibeezy
https://blogs.lse.ac.uk/lsereviewofbooks/2019/07/17/book-review-theory-for-the-world-to-come-speculative-fiction-and-apocalyptic-anthropology-by-matthew-j-wolf-meyer/
======
Kaibeezy
_The theoretical modes and approaches that have emerged and become dominant
since the 1950s have, in Wolf-Meyer’s view, been tainted by their origins in a
context marked by a ‘sense of comfort, a lack of hardship, an acceptance of
global, national, and local power relations, [and] an acceptance of a certain
kind of inevitability inspired by a general level of prosperity’ (9). Social
theory, he contends, has been defanged by the complacency of European and
North American societies over the last several decades, and has been too
willing to accept that ‘there is no alternative’._

Now there is.

 _‘The apocalypse is never singular; it is always multiple. In its
multiplicity, the apocalypse is unimaginable’_

Time to start imagining.

